# Indoor arrow spine ?



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

For what it is worth, my wife shoots a 25" draw length on a similar Mathews bow, full up at 60# with 100 grain tips, insert is 16 grains, so total of 116 on the front, .400 spine arrows at 27" barely work for her, so for you with a slightly faster bow and 15 fps faster due to 1.5" longer draw length, you should be able to buy .400 spine shafts and start long and work down to find a good spine for you...the longer shaft will be weaker so you have lots of tunability there....

Should you go with a .500 spine you'll be way too weak, that would put you at about a 24" arrow, and in this case staying longer on the shaft gives your vanes more leverage to work for you...plus if you decide to turn the bow down, the tips can be heavier to compensate...

My wife prefers to shoot her bow at 53-54 pounds, so the optimum spine shaft in that case is an inbetween size, so she likes the Easton ACC .440 spine, 3-39 shafts, though they aren't the big line cutters. They spine correctly at a good length with a normal tip weight and gives her better scores than say an over spined shaft with 250-300 grains up front, way too long and very tip heavy...that's what you have to do to break down those .150, .200, .265 spine 27/64" max diameter line cutters. 

I think you are on the right track, go with an arrow that will spine. Harvest Time is making a large diameter .400 spine shaft as well as the ones you are looking at. I've had good luck with them as well...

Cheers, Ryan Rossing


----------

